# Heading to BCV in 2 weeks



## krmlaw (Feb 1, 2012)

Looking for tips for that area, that resort, etc. Thanks!

And should I call and request a certain location/floor?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 1, 2012)

We joined touringplans.com to get info on crowds.  I highly recommend it for best parks.  This is the site for the guy who writes, "The Unofficial Guide to Disneyworld."  It's a great resource for us.  We bought his book for our first trip in 1991.  If the crowds are big while you are there, I would follow his touring plans, which are great.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 1, 2012)

There aren't any great views at BCV, so there isn't really any great location to request.  For groceries our past few trips we've used Wegoshop.com and they have been great.  IMHO they're better than gargengrocer.com as GG has a set list of items to choose from while Wegoshop goes to local stores to fill the order.  Wegoshop will pick up alcohol but someone 21 or older must be there to pay for it.  If you're in need of a stroller rental for your trip we've used Magicstrollers.com - much cheaper than renting at WDW and nice to have a good stroller outside of the parks too.

The walk to Epcot is probably 5 mins once you get out of BCV which makes sneaking over for Illuminations a breeze.  Never personally walked to DHS but have heard it's about 15 minutes (we have always taken the boat).

Have fun, BCV is one of our favorites.

Chris


----------



## gpurtz (Feb 1, 2012)

Brush up on your Portuguese as the Brazilians are everywhere!  If you have a car, there's a Wal-Mart 10 minutes from the resort.  Our family has been to WDW 20+ times.  We have always found that the key to doing all/most of what you want to do in the parks is to get there when they open.  If this is your first stay at a DVC resort, you're going to love it!  IMHO you can't beat BCV or the Boardwalk for location.  As for Disney "must-do's" check out Stacy.  All you have to do is turn on the TV in your BCV unit.  Have fun!  Actually, there's no way to avoid it!


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 1, 2012)

Request near the elevator.

The walk to Epcot from the door of our room to the International Gateway entrance, with a stroller, was 6 minutes.  There's a back way around the side of the Beach Club property and through a gate right onto the big walkway.  Once you figure that out, it's a quick walk.

Enjoy Beaches & Cream (the sit down area, not the to go one which has far less selection) for some great ice cream.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 1, 2012)

If you have time and no kids....Stop by JellyRolls for an evening out!


----------



## stanleyu (Feb 2, 2012)

I would agree with Michael, except that there really is no big need to be close to the elevator. One of the big advantages of Beach Club - as opposed to Boardwalk - is that it is not so huge. And so you don't  run the risk of being so far away from an elevator.

I personally don't like the ground floor, as there are always people walking by and we tend to keep the drapes closed all the time. For that reason I like to be as high up as possible.

I'm sure you'll enjoy the BC - it's our favorite site by far!


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 3, 2012)

so excited!!! anyone know if they have child care that will come to your room? We'd love to go out to the boardwalk one night, but need someone to watch DS (2.5).


----------



## DKT (Feb 3, 2012)

We love that area, take a walk around the Lake and go over to the Board Walk in the evening. We like to walk to DHS also, it does takes about 15min..

We usually like high floors, but once we had the bottom floor with a door that opened up at the quiet pool which was really nice.

Beaches and Cream, Jelly Rolls, ESPN are all fun places to go. 

If you don't want to take the bus to MK, you can walk thru Epcot and take the monorail.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 3, 2012)

DKT said:


> If you don't want to take the bus to MK, you can walk thru Epcot and take the monorail.


That's a VERY long walk.  Probably 1.5 to 2 miles.  Basically from BCV to the International Gateway at Epcot, through the World Showcase, through the rest of the park, and out the front gate to the Monorail.  DEFINITELY better to take the bus, IMHO.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 3, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> so excited!!! anyone know if they have child care that will come to your room?


I don't think Disney does, but there are a couple of highly recommended companies that do.  Search on DISBoards.com or easyWDW.com and you should be able to find some details.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 4, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> That's a VERY long walk.  Probably 1.5 to 2 miles.  Basically from BCV to the International Gateway at Epcot, through the World Showcase, through the rest of the park, and out the front gate to the Monorail.  DEFINITELY better to take the bus, IMHO.



Yep that is a long walk. 

Post-Illuminations, if we are staying at SSR or BLT, we've gone over to BCV and caught the DTD bus if staying at SSR(we stay in Congress Park, so it's a 5 minute walk) or MK bus for BLT(8 minute walk from MK to BLT).

You avoid the long lines waiting for the buses or monorail, which are really long post-fireworks.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 4, 2012)

> Post-Illuminations


I've been known to walk out to the Beach Club entrance and catch a cab.  $15 well spent.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 4, 2012)

bnoble said:


> I've been known to walk out to the Beach Club entrance and catch a cab.  $15 well spent.



Done that one also.

Anything is better than walking with the crowds to the front of Epcot and waiting for a bus. If you are planning on using a cab, going to the BCV is the best way.


----------



## gpurtz (Feb 4, 2012)

For childcare, check Fairy Godmother at 407-277-3724 or 407-275-7326. In room care is also offered by Kinder-Care babysitting services, and they can be reached at 407-827-5444...not cheap, but nothing at Disney is (except the sunshine).

As for getting to the front of Epcot, unless you are disabled I don't think you'll find walking to be a problem.  You can take a boat from the IG end of the lagoon to the Epcot end.

A final thought...think about doing the Segway tour of Epcot.  I did so a few years ago.  It is great fun!

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tours-and-experiences/around-the-world-at-epcot/


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks everyone! we wont be going to epcot this trip ... only going Tuesday night (land at 10 pm) to sunday night (take off at 8 pm) and DS doesnt love Epcot - not so much for him to do there. 

We are going to hit MK and DHS. And the (hopefully) the pool for a few days!

We always rent a car. Got a midsize from Tuesday to Sunday for $100 on hotwire. 

Ill have to check out the babysitters. Thanks! I saw one that was $16 an hour with a 4 hour min. YIKES.


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 4, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> DS doesnt love Epcot - not so much for him to do there.



How old is DS?  When was the last time you went?


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 6, 2012)

hes 2.5. there in october.

edited to add he's already been there 4 times - this will be his fifth.


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 6, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> hes 2.5. there in october.



That makes sense.  One thing I love about Disney is that the parks can be completely different experiences depending on the age of the kids.  That is the perfect age to experience the "magic" of the Magic Kingdom.  Give him a few years and I bet he'll love all the hand-on technology stuff at EPCOT. They seem to be adding more of that, too.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah - we did all 4 parks in october and epcot was the only one he was REALLY bored at. After living seas area and nemo/crush, there wasnt much else there that kept him amused. 

the other parks, especially MK and DHS, he could have stayed all day and night.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Feb 7, 2012)

For planning I like http://www.easywdw.com/category/calendar/march-2012-crowd-calendar/

and it is FREE
<


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 7, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> yeah - we did all 4 parks in october and epcot was the only one he was REALLY bored at. After living seas area and nemo/crush, there wasnt much else there that kept him amused.
> 
> the other parks, especially MK and DHS, he could have stayed all day and night.


He'll enjoy it much more when he's older.  My DS8 likes Epcot best now.


----------

